# What is it???



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

It's been a while since of been stumped when it comes to the contents in a fish's stomach, but I have to admit this one has got me. 
Let me start with a few details and perhaps it will help with an answer. I was fishing a southern Idaho lake over the weekend and decided to keep two of these fish. They were beautiful cutthroats; one was 22 inches long the other was close to 25. When I cleaned out the larger of the two I found this long, snake like thing inside it. It's olive green, about 9 inches long. My first guess is it may be a burbot - if so, I'm not sure what kind of consequence it will have on this lake, but I'm sure it would be bad. My other guess it may be a snake - the body is quite spiney , however the tail flattens out like a leach. Anyway, I will PM the location of where these fish were caught - but because it is a smaller lake, I would rather not say it on this forum.

Sorry about the quality of the fish pics - I know, no one likes pictures of fish lying on the shore - myself included - but I was by myself so this was the best I could do.

Thanks everyone for your help[/attachment][attachment=2:295881u7]what is it.jpg[/attachment:295881u7][/attachment][attachment=1:295881u7]whatisit2.jpg[/attachment:295881u7]


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

As crazy as it sounds, i think it is a plastic(fishing lure). The pics aren't very great. Do you have any better ones? I have seen this same thing with perch and other trout that ate Gulp or similar. The perch at PV this year had some plastics in them in 1 particular spot almost every time.
P.S. I know which lake you were at and i have never seen anything like that in there or any of the fish i have kept. The lleeches are much different looking and smaller. It is nice to see some coming back to decent size.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Agree with LH2 think'n its some-type of artificial plastic/rubber lure. We too found this type of stuff in Perch we caught at PV. Even had some Perch spit pieces of plastic/rubber lures up on the ice when we got them up from the depths.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

No… it’s definitely organic, unless they started making plastic lures with real vertebra. I’m not sure what a half digested snake looks like, but it could very well be that. I kept the thing in some water just in case someone wanted to get their hands on it. Pretty crazy whatever it is.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Improv said:


> I kept the thing in some water just in case someone wanted to get their hands on it.


Contact the DWR and donate it to them or get ahold of some College or HS science/bology teacher. Just never know what lurks beneath in the water. I'm sure it would be interesting to find out.


----------



## East_Fork (Apr 22, 2009)

Do you think it could be a salamander without the legs? At my cabin on the north slope of the Uintas, we catch dark colored salamanders and their tails look just like that, long and flat. So, my guess would be a salamander.

dallan


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Kind of looks like some sort of tapeworm ?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

My initial guess based on the 1st picture would be a slither of some sorts. It really has the water snake look to it. 

Holy cow, what a nice fish though!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Whatever it is, that's really interesting. I'd also have to guess some sort of snake, but it's hard to say. Let us know if anyone gives you a definitive answer. As k2 suggested, you should contact the DWR. 

And oh yeah, nice fish!


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

I dont know if these are close enough to where you fished but here is a link.http://www.idahoafs.org/fishes.php?id=72


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> I dont know if these are close enough to where you fished but here is a link.http://www.idahoafs.org/fishes.php?id=72


I was not fishing in that particular area, but If I was to take a guess, I would say this is what I found. Funny it mentions that these "weather" fish prefer "still" water and can bury themselves in the mud and survive during low or no water conditions (which happen at this lake all the time). 
I left a message to have the Idaho DWR call me - we'll see!!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

You telling me you found a baby Nessie and didn't take it home??? If I were you I wouldn't be wading or float tubing that lake, never know what could be lurking underneath!! :wink:


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like seaweed.  _(O)_


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

> I left a message to have the Idaho DWR call me - we'll see!!


Good luck on that. I've sent many, many e-mais and never got a response. I don't know, ------------ maybe they considered the source. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Any official word on this Improv ?


----------

